# Gaining a visa



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello everybody, Im 18 years of age and have recently been charged with driving under the influence. I am going to University to gain BA HONS in Marketing. After i have finished my degree i am looking to travel over to the US to start a career in Marketing. After 5 years my criminal record is spent and i do not have to declare it. 

Does anyone know how easy it would be for me to gain an American Visa for 3-7 years to start. Would it be easier to do it that way then get it extended if i decide i want to spend the rest of my time over there.

I am looking at somewhere on the North east side of the country and do you know if any states are easier to gain citizenship?

thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

I don't think you've done much research on immigrating to the US. Your chances given the current situation are effectively nil.

On you legal questions:

US law applies to convictions, and for immigration purposes your arrest and conviction history is never spent. Offenses committed before you turn 16, however, may not count. A recent DUI history brings up not just the question of inadmissibility through criminal offenses (but you'll be pleased to hear it is not generally considered a crime involving moral turpitude) but also under medical ones.

Citizenship is an exclusive federal power, not a state one. So there is no difference in the naturalization requirements between states.


----------



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

I know i havent this is my first point of call for research. What are the traits that improve my chances of gaining some sort of visa in a few years?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rozmando said:


> I know i havent this is my first point of call for research. What are the traits that improve my chances of gaining some sort of visa in a few years?


After you graduate, try to get a job with a multinational in the UK that has a presence in the US and a history of transferring employees to the US. Work hard and ask to be transferred.

Also, try hard not to add to your criminal record.


----------



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

There is certainly no way i am adding to that criminal record. I heard that canada is a lot harder to manage to gain a visa for?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rozmando said:


> There is certainly no way i am adding to that criminal record. I heard that canada is a lot harder to manage to gain a visa for?


A visa for what?


----------



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry residence permit. i really have not looked into what i need to do yet. Probably because im only 18 and am looking to move away in 5 years or so.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rozmando said:


> Sorry residence permit. i really have not looked into what i need to do yet. Probably because im only 18 and am looking to move away in 5 years or so.



Canada, Australia and NZ are a much better bet. Ask in the forums here.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Another way to get to the States would be to forget the BA Hons (nobody in the US knows what that means anyway, the system is completely different) and go for a Master's or preferably a PhD. you'll be headed for a career in academia but, as of now, universities are not subject to the dreaded H1B cap (google H1B cap for more information)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The Australian and Canandian immigration processes have point systems that allow you to immigrate without having to find a job first. You can find information about them on the respective countries immigration web sites. Look at the stickies in each country's forum for information and links.

The US requires that you either be transferred or that you have a job in advance, that no one in America can fill due either to skills or a shortage of people, and that the company that wants to hire you is willing to spend the money to sponsor you, willing to wait a considerable period before you are available, and take the chance that you won't be chosen in the H1B lottery that comes after your application is OKd. We are smothered in marketing grads, many with MBAs from schools like Harvard, and the job prospects in general are not good. It would have been rough for you in any case, and with the economy the way it is, you really don't have a chance unless you follow the advice above.


----------

